# Varèse's lost works



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Edgard Varese is one of my favourite composers and I completely love his awesome music. His music was incredibly innovative and he isn't recognised enough.

Aside from that, the one thing I hate about Mr Varese is that he destroyed a lot of his works (apart from quite a few being burnt in a house fire).

His lost works include a symphony, several operas, symphonic poems, Nocturnes, Rhapsodies and many more orchestral and chamber pieces.

What pieces would you have loved to hear the most?:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep, is one of the enduring legacies of Varese's works the lost piece's 









and there are many and then there are the incomplete works too

The lost piece's

Martin Pas, opera, boys' voices and mandolin (c1895)
Chansons avec orchestra (c1905)
Colloque au bord d'une fontaine (c1905)
Dans le parc (c1905)
Le fils des étoiles, opera (c1905)
Poèmes des brumes (c1905)
3 Pieces, orchestra (Souvenir?) (c1905)
Chanson des jeunes hommes, orchestra (c1905)
Prélude à la fin d'un jour, after L. Deubel, orchestra (c1905)
2 rhythmic prose pieces (Deubel) (c1905)
Rhapsodie romane, orchestra (1905-6; pf version, fp. Paris, 1906) 
Apothéose de l'océan, sym. poem, large orchestra (1906)
La délire de Clytemnestre, tradegie symphonique (1907)

For me Bourgogne the piece I would love to hear.............


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I really want to hear La Délire de Clytemnestre, tradegie symphonique. A Varese Symphony? Why wouldn't someone be lining up outside concert halls to hear that masterpiece?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey I did some digging and found a lost work...........

_Un grand sommeil noir_


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Luckily the theme to his Rhapsody is printed on the French 100 euro :angel:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Varese should look behind the refrigerator. I find a lot of stuff back there.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Un grand sommeil noir is on the Chailly CD in both vocal and instrumental versions.

Varese may have left only a handful of works, but what a powerful impact and legacy. I'll take his small output over a hundred of Milhaud's pieces.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Varèse was a composer who had the courage to be original. He deserves much more attention. This is an awesome, mystical topic: the lost works of Varese. Awesome! Gets my imagination going. Once I put the finishing touches on my time machine I will report back, uploading all works to youtube. Long live Varèse!!!


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Klassic said:


> Varèse was a composer who had the courage to be original. He deserves much more attention. This is an awesome, mystical topic: the lost works of Varese. Awesome! Gets my imagination going. Once I put the finishing touches on my time machine I will report back, uploading all works to youtube. Long live Varèse!!!


Exactly, the only other uncovered work is the "étude pour espace", which I believe is a section from his lost opera Astronome. It was performed/premiered a few years ago but amazingly there haven't been ANY recordings yet, how....annoying.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Varèse Forever..............


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

I find his music very accessible, perhaps important to mention here.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

The first impression Varèse gives is that of chaos (at least this was so for me), but this IS NOT the reality of his work. I suspect there are many people who would really appreciate him if they took the time to listen beyond their initial impression. 

The dude is totally refreshing; he is the anti-classical classical.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Pity his early works were either destroyed or lost in a fire . Would have been interesting to compare them with his mature works to see how his style evolved . 
The case of Paul Dukas is very similar. He was so self-critical he allowed only a handful of his works to survive . Here's a disturbing thought - he originally considered destroying his ballet score "La Peri ", which contains the famous brass fanfare . The music is gorgeous . He could very well have destroyed some genuine masterpieces which audiences would have loved !


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What other famous composer destroyed most of their works


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I believe the lost oratorio, "La Fille de le Grand Magasin" has a cash register obligatto.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like it was on special offer


----------

